# fuel consumption



## GlynR (Aug 24, 2009)

is there anyone out there who can help me ?, I have just bought a Gulfstream BT cruiser, is there anything available for engine remapping or a plug and play for the ford 6000 V8 engine.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I just bought a four winds C class with the same engine and have searched the web but can only find gadgets in the USA, I suppose someone like Stateside Tuning could import one

Loddy


----------



## 129899 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes there is help out there for you. Where abouts are you from? How old is the campervan? 

You can get the ECU remapped which will give you more say on how your engine works, chip boxes are all well and good, however you don't get to choose exactly how powerful, or economic, or how much torque is increased as you will be able to on an individual rewrite.

Emma


----------

